# EDC



## Gearhead14 (Mar 20, 2012)

Ok my current EDC is a maxpedition Condor II backpack with a pouch survival kit that contains survival essentials such as( shelter, water purification tablets, firesteel and matches, compass, whistle etc...) the kit also contains the Adventure Medical kits pocket survival pack. I also have the adventure medical kit's ultralight watertight .9 medical kit; emergency poncho, Klarus ST20 flashlight, and personal items such as I pod, headphones, extra T-shirt...etc. Is this an over the top EDC or do I need to make any upgrades?


----------



## artman556 (May 2, 2012)

seems like a good start


----------



## Gearhead14 (Mar 20, 2012)

artman556 said:


> seems like a good start


What changes would you recommend?


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

whats your POU (philosophy of use) for this system? by 'EDC' do you mean you keep it in your truck, or on your person? 

i'd add at least a decent fixed blade, folding blade, multi tool, hand gun with a couple extra mags, and a few other things depending on POU and location type...


----------



## Gearhead14 (Mar 20, 2012)

FatTire said:


> whats your POU (philosophy of use) for this system? by 'EDC' do you mean you keep it in your truck, or on your person?
> 
> i'd add at least a decent fixed blade, folding blade, multi tool, hand gun with a couple extra mags, and a few other things depending on POU and location type...


Well I keep it on person, I carry it where ever I go, philosophy of use would be for small emergency's and evacuations. Thanks for the tips on what to add, but one problem is that I'm only fourteen so I can't legally own a handgun.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

good that youre prepping so young, congrats, youre well ahead of your peers. 

more important than anything in your bag, is that you know how to use it. making a fire in the rain under stress while cold and wet isnt easy, so practice. this site is an excellent resource, but nothing beats having someone that is willing to show you skill sets. enlist the help of your parents and find a group or individual that you can learn skills from.


----------



## Gearhead14 (Mar 20, 2012)

FatTire said:


> good that youre prepping so young, congrats, youre well ahead of your peers.
> 
> more important than anything in your bag, is that you know how to use it. making a fire in the rain under stress while cold and wet isnt easy, so practice. this site is an excellent resource, but nothing beats having someone that is willing to show you skill sets. enlist the help of your parents and find a group or individual that you can learn skills from.


Thank you for the advice. I have practiced wilderness survival ever since I was ten years old. I have made dozens of fires just using my flint and whatever I can find in my woods as tinder; I have made countless number of fires using a plain cotton ball as tinder in the rain, snow, and wind. I have practiced skills from the SAS survival guide, and built many survival kits ranging from a backpack to an altoids tin. One thing I'm not that great at is shelters, learning how to build a good shelter from anything I can find in my woods definitely needs practice.


----------

